# Smooth Scrolling?



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello TSF
I would like to know how to adjust my scrolling when I double tap
the slider bar in google chrome using windows8... I have heard of smooth-scrolling & can I slow it down too? Please help, thank you

Searda


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?

How to Enable Smooth Scrolling Feature in Google Chrome? - AskVG


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

It said unavailble to change ... guess that's all i can do..
or maybe try a new browser?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chrome is a resource hog, but some people do like it. I'm not here to change your opinion on what browser you should use, but I enjoy and use IE 11 on all my systems.


----------

